# Aluminum tumblers - are they safe?



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

A friend recently gave me a bunch of old aluminum tumblers and since I would like to get rid of the plastic ones we currently have I'm wondering if aluminum is any safer? They are anodized ( I think that's the word, they're colored), have a few dents and scratches and the few that are labeled say Made in Italy. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I've wondered about that, too. Milk taste so much colder out of an aluminum tumber....but does drinking regularly from those increase the chance for Alzheimer's?


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I LOVE those tumblers. My Grandmother had some and when we were kids we would fight over the gold one . lol 
I have some and also wondered about the safety. I really have no clue, I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

We had those when I was a kid. Used them all the time. Boy, are they cold to hold though, if they contained something cold. Ummm I think..........  I have heard that they have collectors value now.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sabrina67 said:


> I LOVE those tumblers. My Grandmother had some and when we were kids we would fight over the gold one.


We did the same thing! My grandparents had an old fashioned pump out back and we used to get the coldest, best tasting water from it, using those aluminum cups. The gold was was the best...

They're still available online, I've seen them in catalogs, but they're about $5 apiece! I was going to get some for old time's sake, but we'll stick with our plastic and glass.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

maybe they're fine for stuff like water or milk, but isn't stuff that's acidic, like oj,tomato and soda the stuff that leeches aluminum in pots and pans? I think they'd be great for flowers


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

We had a set when I was a kid. I loved them.

I'm quite sure that you are at much more risk from that plastic bottle your Evian and Sam's Choice water comes in, than from an aluminum tumbler. Same goes for aluminum cookware. That myth has been pretty much disspelled.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Aluminum is no longer considered a causal factor for Alzheimer's. Even if it was, using drinking glasses made of aluminum would not transmit a dectectible amount into the diet. If this were the case, aluminum pop cans would be very dangerous.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

There was a sleeve of them in the attic when we moved here. They were given to my great-aunt and uncle for a wedding present in 1953 (the card was still inside the package). I gave them as a wedding present to some friends of ours who got married recently and they were ecstatic!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe they originally were sold with cottage cheese. I drank from them, my kids did, my grandkids did, and now my great grands are.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Al tumblers are GREAT... I just.. can't seem to remember why...

hmm... have you seen my puppy?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

While lots of people think they're great, I find the feel of the aluminum tumbler against my lip is ooooogy! I can't exactly describe it, but I find it particularly unpleasant.

Maybe I'm afraid I'll accidentally bite down on it and get a "zing" in my teeth?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Pony said:


> Maybe I'm afraid I'll accidentally bite down on it and get a "zing" in my teeth?


Ooohhh...that used to happen to me with certain spoons when I was a kid. That thought just made me cringe!


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I thought about getting some but all the ads say they are not dishwasher safe. I guess the dishwasher would ruin the color??? Anyone actually wash them a lot in the dishwasher to know?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

sheepish said:


> Aluminum is no longer considered a causal factor for Alzheimer's. Even if it was, using drinking glasses made of aluminum would not transmit a dectectible amount into the diet. If this were the case, aluminum pop cans would be very dangerous.


I would worry more about what's IN the pop can for those pop drinkers but I did read that main stream doctors (and reports) are now finally telling you not to use deodorant with aluminum in it. So it must still be something of a problem.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a lot of difference between applying a soluble aluminum salt to your skin every morning and putting a drink, even a mildly acidic one, in a relatively stable aluminum container for a short time. 

Besides, according to at least one German study, aluminum chlorohydrate doesn't even work very well as a antiperspirant.

The health risk with aluminum deodorants and breast cancer has been disproven. 

The risk of aluminum and alzheimers is tenuous. The most probable theory is that the same condition that causes alzheimers causes the body to not be able to excrete aluminum, therefore causing a build up in brain tissue. 

If aluminum ingestion caused alzheimers, then people who daily work with aluminum should show higher rates of alzheimers than the general population. They don't.

So enjoy the glasses.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

My grandparents had a set of those & I loved them. When I found some at a yard sale I HAD to buy them. We drink from them all the time. 

The dangers from aluminum were - & still are - overblown.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Rita said:


> I thought about getting some but all the ads say they are not dishwasher safe. I guess the dishwasher would ruin the color??? Anyone actually wash them a lot in the dishwasher to know?


I haven't washed those in the dishwasher, but I have put old '50's aluminum stuff in there. The dishwasher powder pits the aluminum.


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone, we're going to start using them. They are really pretty, lots of different colors, and they feel nice in your hand. The kids like them enough they agreed to hand wash them, now the fight over who gets what color begins!


----------

